# Home Repair



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking for someone to repair my aluminum facia board and vinyl soffit damaged during Sally.

It is on a piling house near Perdido Bay and the peak of the roof is 20-25 feet.

Most of the damage is on the NE and SE sides and I may have most of the needed materials.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Let us know if you find someone that you can recommend. I also need the same.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A friend of mine has just opened his own business:









Fabian Construction & Remodeling, LLC







www.friendsoffabian.com


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried to send you a pm, not sure if it went through. Im still trying to figure out the new platform. I can handle your soffit and fascia repair.. Please give me a call at 850-three75-523seven. Logan


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> I tried to send you a pm, not sure if it went through. Im still trying to figure out the new platform. I can handle your soffit and fascia repair.. Please give me a call at 850-three75-523seven. Logan


I did not think you did that stuff buddy, sorry, or I would have referenced you.
I do recommend Logan aka Southern Yaker


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> I tried to send you a pm, not sure if it went through. Im still trying to figure out the new platform. I can handle your soffit and fascia repair.. Please give me a call at 850-three75-523seven. Logan


Your voice mail is full.... call me please... sent you a text message as well...


----------

